# SS Admiral's Final Voyage



## saltcay

Well, the SS Admiral made her final voyage (under tow) today. She was moved from the St. Louis, Missouri Riverfront to a scrapyard in Columbia, Illinois. Such a sad ending for an Art Deco masterpiece.


----------

